# Kevin Kline's film on human trafficking in US opens at UN



## Allegra (Sep 24, 2007)

Kevin Kline opens film at U.N. on trafficking in U.S. | U.S. | Reuters



> *Kevin Kline opens film at U.N. on trafficking in U.S.*
> 
> By Evelyn Leopold
> 
> ...


----------

